# Service apartment HK Island



## Tvanderhaak (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Maybe a bit of a generic question, but would anyone be able to give me a ballpark figure of what a service apartment will cost on HK Island?

Will HKD 35K get me anything at all? Not finding most websites very useful so far.

Thanks,
Thijs


----------



## Blue191 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tvanderhaak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Maybe a bit of a generic question, but would anyone be able to give me a ballpark figure of what a service apartment will cost on HK Island?
> 
> ...


Hi
For that money you should be fine.
Im in causeway bay and pay 22k in a place called regent heights. 
Average in cwb around 20k for decent sized place
Cheers
Mark


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Thijs

Have a look though this site. It will give you a good idea of what is available

Hong Kong Island Unit / Flat / Apartment For Rent in Hong Kong


----------



## Tvanderhaak (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Mark, Siobhan,

Thanks for the tips. I'll probably book something for 2 weeks and start looking when I'm there.

I heard Sheung Wan is a pretty cool up and coming area, would you agree? Slightly cheaper than mid levels too.

Cheers,
Thijs


----------



## SumLai (Oct 27, 2014)

35K is quite a lot for housing. are you living alone or?


----------

